# strange behavior with named



## vlad2005 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have bind9 that manage an domain available only for computers in my LAN.
If server reboot, domain it's not available in LAN. I try'it to reload config files, but without any result. If I kill named process and start'it again, everything work well. I check config files and zone, and pass without any problem. Log file don't show any problem.
What can be?

My system:
7.1 release with BIND 9.4.2.


----------



## Alt (Sep 9, 2009)

Show `sockstat -l` when it not works


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 9, 2009)

Confirm whether all config and zonefiles correctly get copied to the chroot environment of named.


----------



## vlad2005 (Sep 9, 2009)

```
#sockstat
sockstat: struct xtcpcb size mismatch
sockstat: struct xinpcb size mismatch
sockstat: struct xunpcb size mismatch
sockstat: struct xunpcb size mismatch
```
I dont' know why, probably because i use kernel 7.1 with an 7.0 release. Anyway, netstat, show bind listen on port 53.  More that, my named, act as domain forward for request from lan, and work after reboot, so seem to be an problem with zone file where are defined my local domain.
How check if config files are copied correctly?
That seem to be an path to check. But i on't know that named run in chroot, only if this is predefined mod. My config files are located in /etc/named and don't have nothing special.


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 9, 2009)

The default named chroot environment is /var/named.

Why do you run a mismatched kernel and world? That can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## vlad2005 (Sep 9, 2009)

Because i test some patches, and for moment work without any problem, so i leave in this way. But problem with bind i have before this change.
And what permission need to have in /var/named?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

A chrooted BIND always has this link:


```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  23 May  2  2008 /etc/namedb -> ../var/named/etc/namedb
```

I usually [cmd=]chown -R bind:bind /var/named[/cmd].


----------



## vlad2005 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, i make changes to permissions, and now work!
Thanks a lot!


----------

